# MBTI "Hell"



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Definition of Hell for each M-B personality type:

The Definition Of Hell For Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

This would definitely be true for me:

_INFJ – You are eternally damned to working for a morally corrupt company that aims to exploit the weak and generally degrade conditions for all of society._


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Definitely hell for Dug:

_INTP – You are eternally condemned to researching an extremely vapid topic using wildly inaccurate methods, mostly involving interviewing people who have no idea what they’re talking about._


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> That sounds like it matches you perfectly, jld. :smile2:
> 
> I can never figure out which one of those personality types I am. I've gotten, like, 3 different answers when I've taken tests for it. I'm always an "I" though.


Thanks, intheory. 

How about reading these descriptions, and seeing which one sounds most like Hell to you?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> I read the article you linked to.
> 
> I could be about 3 of them, heehee :nerd:


Okay, which ones?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> INFP – Your deepest thoughts and feelings are exposed to a large audience and everyone thinks that you’re pathetic and unoriginal.
> 
> 
> ISTJ – You are expected to complete a highly esteemed project with absolutely no guidance as to what’s expected of you.
> ...


Yes, definitely. Even when I saw this article, I was wondering which one I was. But when I read the INFJ description, it resonated. 

I was wondering about INF for you, too, intheory. Would you say you are more J or P? 

What about S? Do your see yourself as more N, or is there some S there, too?


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm an INFP and my wife is ISTJ. We balance each other out except that we're both introverts. Seems to work for us. I've never done well with E girls for an LTR.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> The hard part for me is that I can't distinguish between whether I am primarily a thinker or a feeler.
> 
> Sometimes I'm totally in my feelings; and sometimes I can get very detached and analytical.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are very limited here on the forum without IRL interaction.

I would say INFP for you, just as a guess. @Fozzy, does that seem accurate for intheory?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

jld said:


> Yes, we are very limited here on the forum without IRL interaction.
> 
> I would say INFP for you, just as a guess. @Fozzy, does that seem accurate for intheory?


Yeah, sounds about right. I'm an INFP also, but pretty much all of those hells sound horrible to me.

Of course, YOUR specific hell, JLD---I'm actually living that one right now


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> I do relate to INFP in many ways, jld.
> 
> And I, too, only relate deeply to other introverts. MB seems to promote E's pairing with I's. I think that might be fun in a friendship, or with family members. *But not a spouse*.


I agree.

What do you think your husband is, intheory?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Yeah, sounds about right. I'm an INFP also, but pretty much all of those hells sound horrible to me.
> 
> Of course, YOUR specific hell, JLD---I'm actually living that one right now


That must be so hard, Fozzy. I can only imagine the conflict in your soul.

What kind of work does your wife do, if I may ask?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

We both work in banking. Different companies.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

intheory said:


> That makes me a sad Panda
> 
> Get out, as soon as possible.
> 
> I know you know that. So sorry, Fozzy.


 working on it. 

I'm actually in a position with them right now that's teaching me a lot of new skills (albeit at about half the going rate of someone with those skills). I've given myself a 2 year window to bone up and move on.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

@Duguesclin 

What do you think of this?

_"INFJs are the ideal INTP partner but not vice versa; INFJs definitely get the short end of the stick in this relationship."_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

intheory said:


> Some kind of introvert.
> 
> He doesn't take personality tests or stuff like that.
> 
> ...


Please share more of your thoughts on MBTI, intheory. You make interesting observations.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

jld said:


> Definitely hell for Dug:
> 
> _INTP – You are eternally condemned to researching an extremely vapid topic using wildly inaccurate methods, mostly involving interviewing people who have no idea what they’re talking about._


Oh! You just described MY job, there!  
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

They all sound like hell to me..







..... I've taken a # of temperament tests over the years.. I am always always always a "J" ( a planner) and generally an "S" (a Realist)...but the other 2 can change .. or I sometimes get X's in the result. (Just means we are teetering near the middle)...

Husband has always come out a steadfast *ISFJ*...

Here is a breakdown of what the letters mean...So what do all those cryptic MBTI code letters mean?



> E = *Extraverted Characteristics*
> 
> Act first, think/reflect later
> 
> ...





> S = *Sensing Characteristics*
> 
> Mentally live in the Now, attending to present opportunities
> 
> ...





> T = *Thinking Characteristics*
> 
> Instinctively search for facts and logic in a decision situation.
> 
> ...





> J = *Judging Characteristics*
> 
> Plan many of the details in advance before moving into action.
> 
> ...


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

My former wife was an ISFJ, which is about as bad a match as possible for me as an ENTP.
My current wife is an INTJ, which is a pretty good match for me, but interestingly her ex-husband is also an ISFJ, and a terrible match for her.

Basically my conclusion is that NTs should marry each other, but I also agree that NFs can be excellent mates for NTs, although not necessarily the other way around, as @jld has suggested.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my.

ISFJ – Everyone you love is yelling at each other and it’s all your fault.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha, I just found this and it's so true:


What Each MBTI does at a party:
ISFJ – Spends the evening holding back the hair of whichever of their friends starts puking first.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> Haha, I just found this and it's so true:
> 
> 
> What Each MBTI does at a party:
> ISFJ – Spends the evening holding back the hair of whichever of their friends starts puking first.


Could you share the link, please, soccer mom? Sounds like a fun one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Here you go :smile2:

What Each Myers-Briggs Type Does At A Party | Thought Catalog


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

jld said:


> @Duguesclin
> 
> What do you think of this?
> 
> _"INFJs are the ideal INTP partner but not vice versa; INFJs definitely get the short end of the stick in this relationship."_


What do you think about it, @jld?


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

intheory said:


> Don't you find it interesting that MB suggests "E" types as potential partners for "I"'s
> 
> I can't even imagine. I find extroverts usually pretty charming; but kind of exhausting to be around for long periods of time.


My SO is an E, and it works well because *someone* has to be nice to people if we are ever to have any friends. 

It is okay for the I in me because he also knows how to STFU.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I'll play along with

ENFP – Every minute of the rest of your life has been scheduled for you – and it’s a long series of arbitrary, solitary tasks.


I felt stifled just reading that.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

hahah at a party ......ENFP – Makes BEST FRIENDS FOREVER with everyone they talk to for five minutes. 

I have made some wonderful friends at parties!


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

heartsbeating said:


> I'll play along with
> 
> ENFP – Every minute of the rest of your life has been scheduled for you – and it’s a long series of arbitrary, solitary tasks.
> 
> ...


I am not at all an ENFP, but I have to say the first part of that ("every minute of the rest of your life has been scheduled") sounds like pure hell to me. Doesn't really matter *what* has been scheduled (and I am quite happy alone doing random stuff). But being scheduled? *shudder*


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

always_alone said:


> I am not at all an ENFP, but I have to say the first part of that ("every minute of the rest of your life has been scheduled") sounds like pure hell to me. Doesn't really matter *what* has been scheduled (and I am quite happy alone doing random stuff). But being scheduled? *shudder*


Yes, it was the rigid schedule that got me too. 

How would I continue my life-pattern of winging-it and expecting the unexpected?


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

jsmart said:


> I'm an INFP and my wife is ISTJ. We balance each other out except that we're both introverts. Seems to work for us. I've never done well with E girls for an LTR.



Hi Jsmart,
My hubby and I are the same except switched! (I also will test as an ENFP depending on my mood. But never more than 11%.)
Anyway, do you find that your wife's logical approach to emotional issues is hurtful to you? Or is she more in touch with her emotions?
Just curious. 
That's always been our issue but the Meyers Brigg testing has helped us so much to identify these things.


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

heartsbeating said:


> I'll play along with
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am an ENFP/INFP and my soul literally shuddered as I read that.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

tigerlily99 said:


> Hi Jsmart,
> My hubby and I are the same except switched! (I also will test as an ENFP depending on my mood. But never more than 11%.)
> Anyway, do you find that your wife's logical approach to emotional issues is hurtful to you? Or is she more in touch with her emotions?
> Just curious.
> That's always been our issue but the Meyers Brigg testing has helped us so much to identify these things.


I'm not Jsmart but I'm an ISTJ. Curious as to how we are hurting others feelings. Is this a problem? I don't want to be inadvertently causing Mr Giro pain....


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

*MBTI &quot;Hell&quot;*

The combinations of 4 letters on this particular thread are from the Meyer's Brigg's personality test. Each letter represents a different expression and come together to make a personality type. It's not an abbreviation. 

https://www.16personalities.com/free-personality-test

Also there is a list of the common abbreviations on TAM which are often used. 
After a while you just get used to them.


----------



## Redactus (Nov 22, 2015)

jld said:


> Definition of Hell for each M-B personality type:
> 
> The Definition Of Hell For Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog


As an INTJ, that article was funny...and so true....


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Not the real Amp. Check the join date, under his name says member and moderator is in the avatar not under his name.


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

*MBTI &quot;Hell&quot;*



Giro flee said:


> I'm not Jsmart but I'm an ISTJ. Curious as to how we are hurting others feelings. Is this a problem? I don't want to be inadvertently causing Mr Giro pain....



Of course everyone is different and these tests are not the whole picture. But in my case my H was trying to use logic in emotional situations and unknowingly shutting me down and making me feel very unheard and minimalized.
It may very well be a great thing when the wife is the ISTJ because culturally men are more familiar with logic and fact and fixing things. So it could be that Mr. Giro is perfectly happy with your approach, 
But for us, my emotions about issues felt like something H always wanted to put aside in order to get to the root of the problem and fix it. He has since learned the art of listening to my process.

Just out of curiosity @Giro flee do you know your H's type?


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: MBTI &quot;Hell&quot;*



tigerlily99 said:


> Just out of curiosity @Giro flee do you know your H's type?


H waffles around a lot on these tests. The only letter that stays stable is his "I". Quite different from me, I come out a boring ISTJ every time I take the test. I think he leans toward INTP.


----------



## jsmart (Mar 14, 2015)

tigerlily99 said:


> Hi Jsmart,
> My hubby and I are the same except switched! (I also will test as an ENFP depending on my mood. But never more than 11%.)
> Anyway, do you find that your wife's logical approach to emotional issues is hurtful to you? Or is she more in touch with her emotions?
> Just curious.
> That's always been our issue but the Meyers Brigg testing has helped us so much to identify these things.


Hey TL,

Yes, my wife can be kind of cold at times and I'm sure at times I come across as needy but I've learned over the years to not take it as personal and she has softened herself a bit. Overall we do get along and consider each other our best friend. Having been together for 29 years, married for 26 with 4 kids we must be doing something right. 

Knowing your partner's type as well as love language can ensure that you are reaching him in the way he understands and appreciates. It can help if you can get him to learn about your MB type and his own and to read the love language book so he can be more sensitive to your needs. It may be a battle to get him to read and learn about this because ISTJ tend to think anything like this is just mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm ENFP, but the ENTJ Hell seems more right

Somebody is wrong, and they’re directing a large group of people! You can’t do anything about it and will have to obey whatever inefficient policies they decide to implement.

Of course having lived in Australia and under the Clinton administration I have a lot of experience with that set up. 
phptttttt


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: MBTI &quot;Hell&quot;*



Giro flee said:


> H waffles around a lot on these tests. The only letter that stays stable is his "I". Quite different from me, I come out a boring ISTJ every time I take the test. I think he leans toward INTP.



Well that sounds to me like a great match! INTP pays attention to detail and enjoys comparing facts, etc. 
I bet that he really appreciates your steadiness.


----------



## tigerlily99 (Nov 21, 2015)

jsmart said:


> Hey TL,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on a long and successful marriage! It's really great that you learned to not take it personally when she is cold or 'matter-of-fact'. I definitely worry about seeming emotionally needy. 

The Love Language suggestion is right on. We have benefited a lot from that too!

Thankfully H enjoys taking the personality types...but the mumbo jumbo comment cracks me up because that would be accurate in most things like that. Haha


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The Definition Of Heaven For Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog

ENFP - A world in which all adventures are open to them and everyone they love is eager to come along. 

Hoozah!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

jld said:


> This would definitely be true for me:
> 
> _INFJ – You are eternally damned to working for a morally corrupt company that aims to exploit the weak and generally degrade conditions for all of society._


These were fun to read, thanks jld. The definition of heaven for you. 

INFJ - A world that is devoid of corruption – in which other people finally understand and accept them.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

always_alone said:


> What do you think about it, @jld?


Thanks for asking, aa. I think at first glance it can feel that way. INTPs, or at least Dug, can be so emotionally independent that an INFJ can feel like they are not quite human. And that strong T can make an F feel incredibly needy and weak in comparison. It is just hard to relate to, much less feel anything other than inadequate next to, Superman.

But the frustrations an INFJ might feel with a INTP on the emotional level can be so outweighed by the admiration they feel for the strong intellect of an INTP. The INTP thrives on intellectual discourse, not at all threatened by it. The INFJ does not have to worry about inadvertently being too strong for the INTP. He can handle it. Appreciates it, actually. And the INTP does not have to be carried, which is another lightening of the load in life for the INFJ, and a huge source of her respect for him. Her energy is freed up for other areas.

So while an INFJ might sometimes feel her INTP mate is not quite human, and not like most other men, considering the upsides of that can pretty quickly make her feel incredibly fortunate, if somewhat on an island in discussions with other women.

aa, you are an INTP, correct? What is your SO? And does any of what I said about Dug here seem to fit you in your relationship, too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> These were fun to read, thanks jld. The definition of heaven for you.
> 
> INFJ - A world that is devoid of corruption – in which other people finally understand and accept them.


Or at least do not persecute us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Here is a link for what hearts was mentioning:

The Definition Of Heaven For Each Myers-Briggs Personality Type | Thought Catalog
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

oh the heaven is better. ENFP

A world in which everyone listens to their counsel and is infinitely happier as a result.
Which is of course why I am here.

Me and My Daughter:


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

jld said:


> aa, you are an INTP, correct? What is your SO? And does any of what I said about Dug here seem to fit you in your relationship, too?


I don't know for sure what my SO is, as he is not really one to take these tests or care about what they say. My best guess would be ENTP, maybe ENFP. And yes, I am INTP.

I balk at the idea that I'm not really human, but at the same time, I think others have accused me of something similar. From my perspective, though, while I am pretty independent and self-sufficient, I do absolutely need emotional connection, support, reassurance. And am very much grateful for and appreciative of my SOa groundedness and ability to be there for me emotionally. Without that I am quite sure our relationship couldn't survive.

It also may be that I am not very good at being INTP. The heaven and hell scenarios didn't really fit me, although I admit that I analyzed why. :grin2:


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> I have done something similar. :grin2:


Me too!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

always_alone said:


> I don't know for sure what my SO is, as he is not really one to take these tests or care about what they say. My best guess would be ENTP, maybe ENFP. And yes, I am INTP.
> 
> I balk at the idea that I'm not really human, but at the same time, I think others have accused me of something similar. From my perspective, though, while I am pretty independent and self-sufficient, I do absolutely need emotional connection, support, reassurance. And am very much grateful for and appreciative of my SOa groundedness and ability to be there for me emotionally. Without that I am quite sure our relationship couldn't survive.
> 
> It also may be that I am not very good at being INTP. The heaven and hell scenarios didn't really fit me, although I admit that I analyzed why. :grin2:


I wonder if there could be some male-female differences at play, too, with MBTI?

From Dug: I need emotional connection in the sense that I want to be married and share my life with a woman. If I am doing the thing I want to do, I do not need to talk. JLD's presence in my life is enough for me.

Obviously JLD's needs for connection are higher and I need to communicate more. I don't have that need of reassurance. Just JLD's presence and love is enough reassurance.

People often feel I am not very empathetic. And I am not.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

jld said:


> I wonder if there could be some male-female differences at play, too, with MBTI?


Maybe, but all my life people have been making assumptions about me because I am female, that I should be emotional, nurturing, caring. That I should've enjoyed playing with dolls, that I should've wanted children, that it was "just a phase" that these sorts of things did not interest me.

Like Dug, I don't need much in the way of reassurance or communication. I absolutely need the emotional connection, though. Without it, I will slide into depression.


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

Was thinking about it more, and this is how I would describe hell for an INTP:

Being trapped in a room full of chatterboxes who are excited about some supeeficial thing the INTP cares nothing about.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

always_alone said:


> Maybe, but all my life people have been making assumptions about me because I am female, that I should be emotional, nurturing, caring. That I should've enjoyed playing with dolls, that I should've wanted children, that it was "just a phase" that these sorts of things did not interest me.
> 
> Like Dug, I don't need much in the way of reassurance or communication. I absolutely need the emotional connection, though. Without it, I will slide into depression.


How do you personally get emotional connection, aa? What does it mean/look like to you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

jld said:


> How do you personally get emotional connection, aa? What does it mean/look like to you?


Good question. I guess for me if is discovering affinities with others. 

Not just in a favorite thing to do kind of way, but in outlook and values. I've always found these affinities to be rare and extremely precious.


----------

